# إرشيف المنبر > ارشيف اخبار المريخ للاعوام 2017-2018-2019 >  >  اخبار مريخية ورياضية الجمعة ١٨ اكتوبر

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ابرز عناوين صحيفة الصدى الصادرة صباح الجمعة 18 اكتوبر 2019م
.
.
-  صقور الجديان تطمح للتحليق في نهائيات الشان امام التنزاني
-  اللجنة القانونية بالاتحاد .جمعية المريخ غير قائمة. وعضو المجلس ينفي حديثة بالتدخل في العضوية
-  قانونية المريخ ورابطة قطر تستعرضان التعديلات المقترحة للنظام الأساسي
-  الامل والرابطة يتعادلان سلبيا
-  محكمة الاستئنافات تلغي قرار المفوضية بفتح ابواب نادي الهلال
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*منتخبنا يسعى لتكرار الفوز على تنزانيا والتأهل لنهائيات الشان


منتخب السودان للمحليين يسعى لتكرار فوزه على تنزانيايسعى منتخبنا الوطني إلى تكرار فوزه على ضيفه التنزاني، والوصول لنهائيات الكاميرون 2020، في لقاء العودة بين المنتخبين مساء اليوم الجمعة، بإستاد المريخ، في المرحلة الأخيرة من تصفيات الشان
وكان منتخب السودان تقدم في المباراة الأولى بالعاصمة دار السلام على نظيره التنزاني بهدف دون رد، ما منحه وضعية وحسابات أفضل لمباراة الجمعة، حيث يمنحه التعادل أو الفوز بأي نتيجة فرصة التأهل لنهائيات الكاميرون.
وبدأ منتخب السودان في استعدادات مكثفة منذ الأسبوع الماضي بملعب أكاديمية تقانة كرة القدم، ودخل يوم الثلاثاء معسكرا مغلقا بوسط العاصمة الخرطوم.
ولم يغير المدير الفني لمنتخب السودان، زدرافكو لوجاروشيتش، من تركيبة المنتخب كثيرا، لكنه أصبح قوة في خط الهجوم بإضافة مهاجم الهلال وليد الشعلة لقائمته، وهي المرة الأولى التي يظهر فيها الشعلة ضمن القائمة في آخر 5 مباريات خاضها المنتخب الأول.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*منتخب السودان للمحليين يسعى لتكرار فوزه على تنزانيا

السودان - بدر الدين بخيت


يسعى منتخب السودان للمحليين إلى تكرار فوزه على ضيفه التنزاني، والوصول لنهائيات الكاميرون 2020، في لقاء العودة بين المنتخبين مساء اليوم ، الجمعة، بإستاد المريخ، في المرحلة الأخيرة من تصفيات إقليم سيكافا.

وكان منتخب السودان تقدم في المباراة الأولى بالعاصمة دار السلام على نظيره التنزاني بهدف دون رد، ما منحه وضعية وحسابات أفضل لمباراة الجمعة، حيث يمنحه التعادل أو الفوز بأي نتيجة فرصة التأهل لنهائيات الكاميرون.

وبدأ منتخب السودان في استعدادات مكثفة منذ الأسبوع الماضي بملعب أكاديمية تقانة كرة القدم، ودخل يوم الثلاثاء معسكرا مغلقا بوسط العاصمة الخرطوم.

ولم يغير المدير الفني لمنتخب السودان، زدرافكو لوجاروشيتش، من تركيبة المنتخب كثيرا، لكنه أصبح قوة في خط الهجوم بإضافة مهاجم الهلال وليد الشعلة لقائمته، وهي المرة الأولى التي يظهر فيها الشعلة ضمن القائمة في آخر 5 مباريات خاضها المنتخب الأول.

وقال لوجاروشيتش ل "هدفنا واضح بعد أن وصلنا هذه المرحلة، وهو تكرار الفوز على تنزانيا والتأهل لنهائيات الكاميرون".

وأضاف المدرب الكرواتي "المباراة ستكون صعبة، لأننا سنواجه منتخبا كبيرا ومنظم جدا، ولقد تفوقنا عليه في دار السلام بفضل انضباطنا التكتيكي، ولأننا نجحنا في التسجيل من الفرص التي أتيحت لنا".

وناشد المدرب، الجمهور السوداني بالحضور الكبير لإستاد المريخ لمؤازرة اللاعبين بقوة، لأن ذلك سيؤثر كثيرا في نفسيات اللاعبين ومردودهم الفني خلال المباراة.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*سداسي المنتخب ينضم لتدريبات المريخ بالسبت
..
.
.
ينضم جميع لاعبو المريخ الدوليون،اليتدريبات الفريق الجماعية، يوم السبت المقبل بعد فراغهم من المشاركة مع المنتخب الأول امام تنزانيا ضمن المرحلة الاخيرة من تصفيات الشان ،وسيكون بمقدور الجزائري ايت عبدالملك الاستعانة بسداسي المنتخب(علي ابوعشرين وامير كمال ورمضان عجب ومحمد الرشيد واحمد ادم واحمد التش) من خلال ثلاث تدريبات(تمرين صالة ومرانين بالكرة|) يجريها الفريق قبل المغادرة الي نيالا صباح الاثنين لمواجهة فريق حي الواي في الدوري الممتاز يوم الثلاثاء المقبل.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الاحمر يواصل الاعداد وتدريبات الصالة تتواصل
..
.
.
قررالجهاز الفني لنادي المريخ بقيادة الجزائري آيت عبدالملك أن يواصل لاعبي الفريق في تدريبات الصالة والسباحة بنادي كافوري حيث اكد المدير الفني الجزائري آيت عبدالملك حرصه واهتمامه الكبير علي الوصول بدرجة الجاهزية الفنية والبدنية للاعبين إلى أعلى معدل ممكن في الفترة المقبلة مؤكدا علي اهمية تقوية العضلات ورفع درجات التحمل بالنسبة للاعبين وسيؤدي الفريق تدريبات صالة وسباحة بنادي كافوري صباح الاحد .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حصة تدريبية صباح الجمعة
.
.
يؤدي المريخ حصة تدريبية، علي ملعب الصحافة بالخرطوم، تبدأ في السابعة صباح الجمعة بمشاركة جميع اللاعبين وتحت اشراف الجهاز الفني، ويركز فيها المدرب على تدريبات الكرة والتركيزعلى الجوانب التكتيكية.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الفحصوصات تثبت سلامة الصيني
.
.
لم يشارك في تمارين الصالة والسباحة الذي اجراه المريخ صباح الخميس مدافع الفريق عماد الصيني بسبب الاصابة التي تعرض لها في المران الذي اقيم بملعب الجريف امس الاول وخضع اللاعب لموجات صوتية للعضلة بمتابعة من الدكتور محمد كمال طبيب الفريق ،حيث اثبتت الفحوصات سلامة اللاعب وتقرران ينخرط في التدريبات بصورة طبيعية بداية من مران السبت الصباحي بملعب الصحافة.بعد ان منح راحة من مران الجمعة.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يجري تدريبات صالة وسباحة بكافوري
.
.
واصل فريق الكرة بنادي المريخ برنامجه الإعدادي الذي يستعد من خلاله لمواجهة حي الوادي نيالا في الدوري الممتاز في المباراة المقرره عصرالثلاثاء المقبل بملعب نيالا ،حيث ادي نجوم الفريق صباح الخميس تمارين صالة وسباحة وحمام ثلج بنادي كافوري بالخرطوم بحري، تحت اشراف الجهاز الفني للفريق بقيادة الجزائري أيت عبدالملك وطاقمه المعاون المكون من جمال ابوعنجة المدرب العام وحامد بريمة مدرب الحراس وصلاح برسي اختصاصي العلاج الطبيعي وحضرالمران (11) لاعب من الفريق الاول الى جانب( 4 )من لاعبي فريق الشباب وسط جدية وحماس كبير من قبل اللاعبين، الذين اظهروا روحاً معنوية عالية وقدرات كبيرة في تحمل ضغط تمارين الصالة خاصة في صالة الحديد، مع التزامهم الكامل بتوجيهات الجهاز الفني الذي شرح له، الاسباب التي دعته الى هذا البرنامج الضاغط.وكان الجديد في الصالة تواجدمتوسط الميدان المحترف النيجري ماماني رحماني الذي عاد من بلاده بعد مشاركته ضمن صفوف منتخب بلاده في مباريات اعدادية دولية امام زامبيا وسيراليون
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وجبة غذائية بمطاعم امواج
.
.
حرص الجزائري ايت عبدالملك المديرالفني لفريق المريخ علي مواصلة البرنامج الغذائي للاعبين وذلك لتعويضهم المجهود الكبيرالذي يبذلونه في التدريبات حيث اقام القطاع الرياضي عقب مران الخميس وجبة غداءللاعبين بمطاعم امواج بالخرطوم بمشاركة كل اعضاء الجهازالفني ..
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الإتحاد يبارك قيام الجمعية في موعدها
.
.
بارك الإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم قيام الجمعية العادية التي أعلنها مجلس المريخ بغرض تعديل النظام الأساسي للنادي في موعدها المعلن التاسع عشر من إكتوبر، وكان المجلس قد خاطب الإتحاد عقب مخاطبته من قبل اللجنة القانونية لشؤون الأعضاء وبالتالي سيشرف المجلس ولجانه المعلنة في خطاب الدعوة على ترتيبات الجمعية.وسيقوم الاتحادبتعين مراقبين للجمعية العمومية التي تقام في مواعيدها .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عضو المجلس ينفي حديثه عن تدخل في قائمة العضوية
.
.
نفى الأستاذ عمر محمد عبدالله عضو مجلس المريخ ورئيس لجنة العضوية الحديث الذي أثير في بعض الوسائط والذي يتحدث عن قوله ان هنالك تدخل من المدير التنفيذي للنادي الدكتور مدثر خيري في تعديل وشطب اسماء بعض أعضاء الجمعية موضحا ان ملف العضوية مسؤوليته الشخصية كرئيس للجنة، وأضاف عمر انه لم يناقش أمر هذا الملف مع أي جهة سيما ما أثير مؤخرا في بعض الصحف حول إسقاط اسماء بعض الأعضاء مشيرا إلى ان لجنة العضوية تعمل وفق الضوابط الموضوع
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اتحاد الكرة يلغى قرار تأجيل عمومية المريخ.
.
.
تراجع اتحاد الكرة سريعا عن قراره الذي أصدره بتعليق جمعية المريخ العمومية وعاد الاتحاد ليبارك إقامة الجمعية العمومية في موعدها بعد أن عقد مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ اجتماعا فور وصول قرار الاتحاد بتعليق الجمعية وأوفد المجلس مدثر خيري المدير التنفيذي بالنادي للتفاوض مع اتحاد الكرة بعدم وجود موانع لعقد الجمعية في موعدها في التاسع عشر من الشهر ليبارك الاتحاد الخطوة ويعلن تراجعه عن قراره بتعليق الجمعية.
يذكر أن المفوضية أصدرت قرارا بتعليق الجمعية لمدة شهر لأخطاء تتعلق بالإجراءات.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عصام الحاج : المحكمة الإدارية ستحسم جدل عمومية المريخ
.
.
كشف الأمين العام السابق لنادي المريخ عصام الحاج عن أنّه سيلجأ إلى المحكمة الإدارية للطعن في إجراءات الجمعية العمومية للنادي والتي قرّر مجلس المريخ انعقادها في التاسع عشر من أكتوبر الجاري.

ويسود الجدل حول ملف عمومية النظام الأساسي لنادي المريخ، ففي الوقت الذي أعلن فيه المجلس السبت المقبل موعدًا لها، أوضحت المفوضية أنّها أوقفت الإجراءات الخاصة بالجمعية، وفي المقابل سمى اتحاد الكرة أشخاص للإشراف عليها في خطوة تصعيدية.

وقال عصام الحاج  إنّ مجلس المريخ يتوجّب عليه الانصياع للقانون، وأنّ تشرف المفوضية الولائية على الجمعية العمومية الخاصة بإجازة النظام الأساسي.

واليوم”الخميس”، أصدرت اللجنة القانونية باتحاد كرة القدم السوداني قرارًا طالبت فيه مجلس المريخ بمخاطبة المفوضية من أجل الإشراف على عمومية النظام الأساسي.

وفي منحى آخر، قال عصام الحاج إنّه شرع في تحريك إجراءاتٍ لدى الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم لفضح ممارساتٍ غير أخلاقية صاحبت انتخابات اتحاد كرة القدم السوداني التي جرت مؤخرًا.

وأضاف” سأفضح الممارسة غير الإخلاقية التي صاحبت اتحاد الكرة والأموال التي دفعت من قبل أمانة الرياضة بالمؤتمر الوطني”.

وتابع” كلّفت بعض المحامين بفتحِ بلاغاتٍ في نيابة الفساد ضد قياداتٍ في اتحاد كرة القدم السوداني”.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مؤتمر صحفي عاصف للجنة القانونية بالمريخ ورابطة قطر
.
.

قال عضو اللجنة القانونية لنادي المريخ علي البلولة إنّهم توصّلوا إلى رؤية متكاملة بشأن مسودّة النظام الأساسي متفق عليها ستجد القبول والإجماع من الجمعية العمومية، مؤكّدًا أنّه لا خيار أمام المريخ إلا إجازة النظام الأساسي

وفي مؤتمرٍ صحفي يوم”الخميس”، أقامته رابطة المريخ بدولة قطر بالتعاون مع اللجنة القانونية، أقرّ علي البلولة أنّ قرارات لجنتهم غير ملزمة للمجلس.

وتابع نحن في اللجنة القانونية استصحبنا التعديلات وصولاً إلى نظام أساسي نموذجي”.

وأوضح مجدي السليابي خلال المؤتمر الصحفي أنّ التحركات كانت كبيرة من قبل اللجنة القانونية، مشيرًا إلى أنّها قامت بمهامٍ صعبة تتعلّق بالصياغة والتعديلات بجانب عدم مخالفة نصوص الفيفا.

وتابع” نأمل توفير وفاقٍ والعمل على تهيئة الأجواء وصولًا إلى نظام أساسي نموذجي”.

وفي ذات السياق، قال الأمين المالي لرابطة المريخ بقطر عمر الخريسي إنّ مبادرتهم تأتي من أجلّ استقرار النادي، كاشفًا عن أنّهم عازمون على تهيئة الأجواء حتى يتحقق لمّ الشمل ودعم النادي.

أمّا إبراهيم فتح الرحمن وهو محامي فقد أشار إلى أنّ التعديلات التي رفضت هي التي تتعارض مع لوائح الفيفا، والاتحاد السوداني،

وأضاف” نحن مع عدم الإقصاء لا سيما وأنّنا في زمن الحرية، وأعتقد أنّ النظام الأساسي يستوعب كلّ النواقص والمطلوبات”.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*السودان بالأحمر وتنزانيا بالاصفر في الاجتماع الفني
.
.
 انعقد الاجتماع الفني لمواجهة السودان وتنزانيا عند الساعة الثانية عشرة والنصف من نهار الخميس 17 أكتوبر 2019م في مكاتب الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم بالخرطوم2، وذلك تحت اشراف الاريتري كيدان ميليس، ماراقب المباراة وبحضور الطاقم التحكيم البورندي بقيادة تيري نيكرونزيزا، ووترأس الاجتماع من جانب الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم المهندس الفاتح أحمد باني نائب رئيس مجلس إدارة الاتحاد – رئيس اللجنة المنظمة للمباراة – والدكتور حسن أبوجبل اللأمين العام للاتحاد، وبحضور الناديين والجهات الرسمية ذات الصلة، وسادت روح طيبة في الاجتماع، وتم التأكيد على ارتداء السودان للزي الأحمر الكامل، والتنزاني للأصفر والأزرق، وتنطلق المباراة عند الساعة السابعة مساء باستاد المريخ يوم الجمعة 18 أكتوبر 2019م.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الامل عطبرة والرابطة كوستي يتعادلان سلبيا في الممتاز
.
.
 ضمن مباريات الاسبوع السادس لبطولة الاوري الممتاز تعادل عصر الخميس فريقا الامل عطبرة ومضيفة الرابطة كسوتي بدون اهداف في مباراة قوية بين الطرفين جمعتهما باستاد كوستي بهذه النتيجة ارتفع الامل لتسع نقاط والرابطة لخمس نقاط
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*استقالات جماعية في الكوماندوز..ولجنة تسيير لشهرين
.
.
تقدم مجلس إدارة نادي الخرطوم الوطني باستقالات جماعية كاملة فيما قام إتحاد الكرة بتكليف المجلس نفسه عبر لجنة تسيير لمدة شهرين لإنتخاب مجلس جديد، وقال الأستاذ أحمد عبد الرازق عبد الله نائب الرئيس للشؤون الإدارية : تقدم المجلس باستقالات جماعية فيما تم تكليف المجلس نفسه عبر لجنة تسير لمدة شهرين لإنتخاب مجلس إدارة جديد عبر جمعية عمومية في السادس من نوفمبر المقبل، واشار إلى أنه تم إرجاء أمر تغيير الإسم لحين إختيار المجلس الجديد الذي سيتولى مهمة إدارة الشؤون بالنادي عبر الجمعية العمومية التي ستعقد في الموعد المحدد
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بمؤازرة جماهيرية كبيرة
منتخبنا الوطني صقور #الجديان ينازل نظيره التنزاني اليوم  للعبور الى نهائيات بطولة أفريقيا للمحليين 2020

#المريخ_الان

 يؤدي المنتخب الوطني السوداني الأول لكرة القدم صقور الجديان مباراة هامة  وسيكون على موعد مع تاريخ جديد عند الساعة السابعة من مساء اليوم الجمعة 18 أكتوبر 2019م ، في ملعب استاد المريخ، حين يستقبل نظيره التنزاني في إياب المرحلة الثانية والأخيرة من تصفيات أمم افريقيا للاعبين المحليين المؤهلة للنهائيات عام 2020م بالكاميرون. 
وأكمل المنتخب استعداداته التامة لكسب هذه الجولة الأخيرة بعد أن كان صقور الجديان قد تقدموا ذهاباً بهدف رمضان عجب يوم 22 سبتمبر في العاصمة التنزانية دار السلام، ويخوض المنتخب المواجهة بداوفع كبيرة من أجل التواجد للمرة الثانية على التوالي، والثالث له في نهائيات الشان التي حاز فيها على برونزيتين، الأول في 2011م، بالنسخة التي نظمت في السودان، والثانية في النسخة الاخيرة التي جرت فعالياتها في المملكة المغربية، ويتطلع رفاق نصرالدين الشغيل إلى التواجد في نهائيات الكاميرون، عقب تجاوز محطة التنزاني بعون الله تعالى عشية اليوم الجمعة على ملعب استاد المريخ، ووجدت المباراة تجاوب كبير في اوساط الجماهير السودانية التي قررت وعبر الوسائط الاعلامية والاجتماعية التدافع اليوم زرافات ووحدانا نحو نصرة صقور الجديان لأجل التحليق في نهائيات الشان العام المقبل ..
https://m.facebook.com/story.php?sto...03124621045889

الجهاز الفني للمنتخب بقيادة الكرواتي زدرافكو لوجاروزيتش استقر على قائمة مواجهة الذهاب والتي ضمت 20 لاعبا واضاف عليها مهاجم الهلال وليد بخيت وحارس أهلي شندي اسحاق ادم وتعرض نزار حامد لاعب الوسط للإصابة خلال التدريبات، ولم يشارك بصورة طبيعية مكتفياً بجلسات مع الجهاز الطبي.
لوجاروزيتش قال بأن فترة الإعداد كانت جيدة بالنسبة لنا و مباراة الذهاب اصبحت من الماضي وتفكيرنا حاليا منصب حول الاستفادة من اللعب على أرضنا ووسط جمهورنا لتحقيق النتيجة التي تقودنا الى النهائيات. 
وأضاف: لدينا بعض الغيابات و مشاركة نزار حامد اصبحت صعبة بعد الإصابة وهناك إصابات أخرى غير مؤثرة، وأعتقد أننا سندخل المباراة في وضع مثالي من حيث جاهزية اللاعبين. 
ومن المتوقع ألا تختلف تشكيلة منتخب السودان عن تلك التي شاركت أمام تشاد في مباراتي تصفيات كأس العالم 2022، ومباراة الذهاب أمام تنزانيا.
وقال لوجاروزيتش مجددا:  مباريات المنتخب حسب البرنامج الذي خضناه لم تسبب إرهاقاً للاعبين. المجموعة التي شاركت في المباريات السابقة حققت نتائج جيدة عدنا بانتصارين من خارج أرضنا ولايوجد ما يمنع الاعتماد عليهم مجددا جميعهم في قمة الجاهزية. 
ومن المتوقع أن يخوض السودان المباراة بتشكيله الأساسي الذي ضم الحارس على عبد الله أبو عشرين، ورباعي الدفاع عبد اللطيف بويا وأمير كمال وأطهر الطاهر وأحمد آدم، وثنائي المحور نصر الدين الشغيل "القائد" وأبو عاقلة عبد الله، وفي صناعة اللعب والهجوم ياسر مزمل ونزار حامد ورمضان عجب.
يدير المباراة طاقم التحكيم البورندي بقيادة تيري نيكرونزيزا، وتم التأكيد على ارتداء السودان للزي الأحمر الكامل، والتنزاني للأصفر والأزرق، وتنقل المباراة تلفزيونيا قناة الملاعب الرياضية.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

**نبض الصفوة*

*امير عوض*

*شارع التحدي*

للأسف، فتغيير النظام الأساسي عند المجلس تخطي فكرة أن يكون انجازا اداريا يحسب لهم ليدخل في خانة التحدي بطريقة (يا غرق يا جيت حازمها)!!

و مؤسف للغاية أن يتحول الانجاز الوحيد المتوقع للمجلس لأرض بور تذروها الرياح بعد أن مر عليها حاصب القوانين الملزمة لعقد الجمعيات العمومية و الاشراف عليها.

و ها هي اللجنة القانونية التابعة للاتحاد العام، تنأي بنفسها عن ملاواة القانون و (حرب الطواحين) لتقر بأحقية المفوضية الولائية بالاشراف علي جمعية تعديل النظام الأساسي.

و حتي الاتحاد العام (الذي يستند عليه هؤلاء) مال و حاد عن طريقهم الذي يفضي للهرجلة و الغوغائية و التجميد المرتقب للكرة السودانية حين قرر تأجيل الجمعية شهرا ليضمن أن تسير خطوات الاعلان عنها بصورة قانونية كما نص بذلك النظام الأساسي للنادي.

و لأن القصة عند البعض لا تعدو كونها تحدي لمزمل أو عصام الحاج أو فلان و علان، فقد أتت قرارات المجلس مشابهة لنهجه الملئ بالعنتريات و تحدي القانون، و ذلك بالاصرار علي عقد الجمعية في موعدها مع سبق الاصرار و الترصد بأمة المريخ و مستقبله و مستقبل الكرة السودانية جمعاء!!

و حتي لا يقال بأننا لم نناصحهم، فقد حرصت بصورة شخصية علي مهاتفة أغلب عضوية المجلس لتذكيرهم بعدم هدم المعبد علي رؤوس الجميع لأن في ذلك ضياع لمكتسبات هم الأحوج لها و أن الجمعية القادمة (بأي شكل أديرت) هي وسيلة لغاية أسمي.

حدثتهم حديث الناصح المشفق علي ما سيؤل إليه الحال في المريخ إن هم أصروا علي (ركوب شارع التحدي) و وجدت من أغلبهم تفهما و مرونة قبل أن أصطدم بحقيقة أن المتطرفين هم الأعلي صوتا و الأكثر تأثيرا في مجلس الفشل!

و نحيا و نشوف، الكيفية التي سيعقدون بها الجمعية الهزلية و القوة التي سيفرضون بها علي أمة المريخ بالامتثال لنظام أساسي أضحوكة و غير قانوني في اعتماده.

*نبضات متفرقة*

عند البعض، فهاجس الحرب و الانتصار علي الدكتور مزمل ابو القاسم أهم و أرفع من مصلحة المريخ و لو أدي ذلك لحريق روما.

أين حديث قريش حول تبعية النادي للمفوضية؟

أين فتوي مولانا علي البلولة علي رؤوس الأشهاد؟

المجلس يحتمي بالاتحاد العام، و في نفس الوقت يهمل توجيها صريحا من لجنته القانونية بأحقية المفوضية بالأشراف علي الجمعية العمومية!

المجلس يتجاهل توجيها من الاتحاد قضي بتأجيل الجمعية شهرا، و في نفس الوقت يطلب حماية الاتحاد له من التدخلات!!

إما اعترفوا بقرارات الاتحاد و لجنته القانونية، أو أمضوا في (خرمجتكم و تحدياتكم) منفردين.

لأول مرة في العالم ستقام جمعية عمومية بإشراف جهة غير محايدة!

قرارات و مخرجات هذه الجمعية لن تساوي ثمن الحبر الذي ستطبع به.

لا توجد قوة في الأرض ستجبر جمهور المريخ بالاعتراف بهذه المسرحية الهزلية.

التأريخ لن يرحم، و سيسود صفحاته بحكاية هذه المأساة للأجيال و الويل لكل من شارك فيها.

ما يحدث حاليا يشبه مجلس الفشل في كل سماته.

الدعوات بالانتصار و التوفيق اليوم لصقور الجديان.

*نبضة أخيرة*

جمعية تعاونية هزلية جديدة في الطريق.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*

 â–  الــعنــاويـــــن الــعــالميـــــة  :

* موندو: الاتحاد الإسباني يقرر تأجيل الكلاسيكو وإقامتها يوم 18 ديسمبر
* المسابقات ترفض طلب رابطة الليجا بشأن نقل الكلاسيكو إلى سانتياجو برنابيو
* كاسياس يحصد جائزة الأفضل بالدوري البرتغالي
* إدارة نادي مانشستر يونايتد يقف بجوار سولسكاير
* قمة العربي والغرافة في واجهة جولة الدوري القطري
* مفاجأة.. بوجبا التقى زيدان خلال التوقف الدولي
* مصدر بالكاف: لم نحدد موعد ومكان السوبر الأفريقي
* مبابي وكافاني يعززان خيارات توخيل أمام نيس
* ميندي يعود لتدريبات مانشستر سيتي
* وكيله: كيلّيني يتقدم بقفزات عملاقة للحاق بيورو 2020
* بينتيكي وتومكينز يمددان التعاقد مع نادي كريستال بالاس
* مدرب ساوثهامبتون يتوقع عودة جنيبو أمام مانشستر سيتي
* القدر يمنح ديمبلي فرصة المشاركة في الكلاسيكو
* يويفا يعاقب بوروسيا دورتموند بسبب إلقاء جماهيره بعض المقذوفات
* ملعب ماراكانا بالبرازيل يستضيف نهائي كوبا ليبرتادوريس 2020
* الغموض يحاصر صلاح قبل موقعة مانشستر يونايتد
* راكيتيتش يغيب عن مران برشلونة بالأمس ويعود للتدريبات الْيَوْم
* لامبارد يعارض مقترح اليويفا بإضافة عدد أكبر من المباريات لدوري الأبطال
* مدرب مانشستر يونايتد يستبعد وجود الحافلة أمام مرمى ليفربول
* فالفيردي: نريد خوض الكلاسيكو بموعده.. وفائدة واحدة للتأجيل
* ماتيوس: إريكسن لا يصلح لبايرن ميونخ
* فيجو: الكلاسيكو بدون جماهير سيكون مخزيًا
* إنفانتينو: سنملأ الملاعب في قطر خلال المونديال
* بوكيتينو: توتنهام ليس بحاجة لصفقات شتوية
* بيراميدز يواصل نزيف النقاط بالتعادل مع سموحة بالدوري المصري
* المقاصة يصعق المصري.. والإنتاج يعمق جراح إنبي


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*[INDENT]

 ■ مــفــكـــــرة الْــيـــــــوْمَ  :

◄ تصفيات إفريقيا للمحليين 🌍 - الاياب :

* السودان (-- : --) تنزانيا
الساعة : 19:00 .. القناة : الملاعب الرياضية

................... ...................

◄ الدوري الإسباني 🇪🇸 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 9 :

* غرناطة (-- : --) أوساسونا
الساعة : 21:00 .. القناة : beIN 3

...................  ...................

◄ الدوري الألماني 🇩🇪 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 8 :

* آينتراخت فرانكفورت (-- : --) باير ليفركوزن
الساعة : 20:30 .. القناة : beIN 5

...................  ...................

◄ الدوري الفرنسي 🇫🇷 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 10 :

* نيس (-- : --) باريس سان جيرمان
الساعة : 20:45 .. القناة : beIN 6



▧▧▧▧▧▧▧▧▧▧▧▧▧▧▧▧▧▧▧

 ■ نــتــائــج مباريــات الامس ⚽️ :

◄ الدوري السوداني 🇸🇩 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 6 :

* الرابطة كوستي (0 : 0) الأمل عطبرة

——————————————
[/INDENT]
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حروف ذهبية 
د. بابكر مهدي الشريف 
أني أخاف على المنتخب اليوم 
Hisham Abdalsamad 

× تعتبر مباراة اليوم لمنتخبنا الوطني من المباريات الأكثر أهمية كونها تروح به لنهائيات الشان بالكمرون، وهي أيضا تأتي بعد أن حقق المنتخب فوزا استثنائيا على ضيفه التنزاني ببلاده كحادثة لم تحدث كثيرا.
× صحيح حقق المنتخب الفوز والنصر هناك بتنزانيا، وبالحسابات السطحية تبقى فرصة صقور الجديان هي الأكبر وهي الأوفر، وهذا لا يتطابق والواقع أبدا أبدا.
× الواقع يقول أن هذا المنتخب به كثير من النواقص والثغرات، وهو عندي أقل منتخب سوداني من حيث العناصر، وحتى الأجهزة الفنية، ولأجل ذلك ينبغي على الجميع استصحاب هذه المعلومات معهم بلا خجل.
× وحتى على مستوى التحضيرات يفتقر المنتخب هذه المرة من أي نوع من أنواع التحضيرات التي تحتاجها مثل هذه المباريات، وفي مقدمتها المباريات التدريبية والتجريبية والإعدادية ، لتقوية وانسجام اللاعبين وتنبيه الجهاز الفني بما يختبئ بالمنتخب.
× الرأي عندي هو، أن أكبر مهدد لمسيرة المنتخب الوطني اليوم هي نتيجة الذهاب والتي انتهت كما يعرف الكافة يفوز منتخبنا بهدف دون رد، وأقول هي المشكلة لأن لاعبي السودان بالمنتخب والأندية لا يمتلكون الفكر الكروي السليم، فهم يتعاملون مع المباريات جملة لا تفصيلا وهنا تكمن المأساة والمضرة بكل تأكيد ويقين.
× مباريات كرة القدم لا تحسب هكذا جملة أو ارتباط ما مضى بما سيأتي، فهي كرة عنيدة ومجنونة ولا تعترف بالماضي مها كان وسما، وتريد دائما أن تتحدث بالجديد المثير، وهنا تأتي مضرتنا نحن أهل الانطباع الكريه.
× ومن الأشياء التي لن تكون في صالحنا هي أنه كلما كان المنتخب في غفلة ونسيان من الجماهير والإعلام، كان أداءه رفيعا ونتيجته نصرا، والعكس تماما فكلما انتبه إليه الناس ودقق معه الإعلام خاب وانتكس، وربنا يستر ويحفظ.
× وحتى على مستوى اللاعبين لا نرى اليوم لاعبا قياديا بالمنتخب الأمر الذي يقلل من فرصة كسب التفاصيل الصغيرة التي دائما ما يتعامل بها كبار اللاعبين، وهي في أغلب الأوقات تأتي بالفوز والتأهل.
× نقول كل هذا كي نفتح أعين الجهاز الفني وننبه اللاعبين حتى لا ينومون على عسل نصر الذهاب، ويتركون الكرة للتنزاني ليفعل بها ما يشاء وينال مراده من أرضنا ويخطف التأهل  وسطنا، وهذا ما لا نريده أو نتمناه أبدا أبدا.
× إذن يتوجب على الجهاز الفني أن تكون له رؤية واضحة مبنية على الثبات وعدم الثقة المفرطة ونسيان تماما تقدم تنزانيا، والعمل بجد مع أحداث المباراة لحظة بلحظة بلا غفلة أو استهتار وتهاون.
× والجمهور بقيادة رابطته الحديثة التي يتزعمها ليمونة مع كبار قادة التشجيع يقع عليهم هما كبيرا، فلا بد من التشجيع الداعم الخالي من الإساءات والترصد لبعض اللاعبين والجهاز الفني حتى يعبر المنتخب بسلام وعافية.
× خلاصة الرأي والقول هو، على كل حادب على سمعة الكرة السودانية الذهاب من وقت بدري للقلعة الحمراء ودعم المنتخب حتى يكون حضورا بالكاميرون.

ذهبيــــــــــــــــات 

× قرار الاتحاد العام بتأجيل الجمعية العمومية للمريخ أراه غلط وفيه زيادة جهجهة للنادي الكبير.
× كان باستطاعة الاتحاد أن يوجه بالمطلوبات ثم يترك النادي وأهل المريخ يقررون وقت قيام جمعيتهم.
× مؤتمر اللجنة القانونية بالمريخ ورابطة قطر أكد على أنهم قاموا بتعديل المسودة بما يرضي الجميع، نأمل ذلك وأكثر.
× أكد الاتحاد العام أن المفوضية هي المسئولة عن جمعية المريخ لأن نظامه القديم ساري المفعول حتى يعدل، وهذا ما ذهب إليه قبلا أخي وشقيقي دكتور مزمل.
× طيب ما دام الأمر يخص المفوضية ، ما السبب الذي جعل الاتحاد يؤجل الجمعية ولم تؤجلها المفوضية؟
× أخاف على المنتخب اليوم من ضعف زدرافكو ومعاونيه الأضعف.
× أخاف على المنتخب من دروشة أبو عشرين ونسيانه لمرماه.
× أبو عشرين يحتاج لربط بحبل من مسد بين القائمين، حتى لا نجده مرة في أمبدة ومرة في الموردة.
× يفتقد المنتخب بشدة للغربال وكذلك عمار الدمازين. 
× هل يعل لاعبو المنتخب أن التنزاني يستطيع إحراز هدف التعديل في ربع الساعة الأولى؟
× وهل يعلم الجهاز الفني أن التنزاني بمقدوره الفوز مثلما فاز المنتخب هناك؟
× هل يستطع الجهاز الفني ولاعبيه منع التنزاني من نيل مراده والتأهل من القلعة الحمراء؟
× وهل يفهم المنتخب لاعبيم ومدربين أن أي نصر يللضيف يطيح بالمضيف؟
× كل هذه 
الأسئلة يجب أن تكون حلقة على حلمة أذن الجميع.

الذهبيــــــــة الأخيــــــرة 

× وعبر الذهبية الأخيرة لهذا الصباح مدعو للمنتخب اللهم أنصر منتخب السودان وأفرح البلاد وأجعل المنتخب ضمن منتخبات الشان قدرة واقتدار، اللهم آمييييييييييين.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*"كاف" يشيد بحكم سوداني
.
.
وجد الحكم الدولي السوداني عمر حامد الإشادة من اللجنة الفنية للحكام في الاتحاد الأفريقي لكرة القدم (كاف) في إطار الاشادات الدورية للحكام من أجل تشجيعهم على المزيد من التجويد وتحسين الاداء، وظل عمر حامد محل ثقة الكاف وسيكافا والاتحاد العربي في التواجد بطواقم إدارة المباريات..

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*"نور الدين عنتر مدرباً لشباب المريخ

عيّن القطاع الرياضي بفريق الشباب بنادي المريخ الكابتن نور الدين عنتر ليقود تدريب الفريق في الفترة المقبلة، وتسلم نور الدين مهامه رسمياً وأشرف على المباراة الودية التي خاضها فريق الشباب أمام كدي الجموعية عصر أمس بسلاح الموسيقى والتي جاءت ضمن تحضيراته لدوري الشباب الذي ينطلق الأسبوع المقبل.
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رمضان عجب يقود هجوم السودان أمام تنزانيا

الخرطوم: باج نيوز

أعلن مدرب منتخب السودان عن التشكيلة التي سيلعب بها أمام تنزانيا اليوم”الجمعة” ضمن إياب تصفيات أمم أفريقيا للمحليين”شان”.

وضمت القائمة الرئيسية كلاً من علي عبد الله أبو عشرين، عبد اللطيف بوي، أمير كمال، أطهر الطاهر، أحمد آدم، نصر الدين الشغيل، أبو عاقلة عبد الله،ياسر مزمل، محمد حامد التش، محمد الرشيد.

وسيقود الهجوم كلاً من رمضان عجب.

وكانت السودان قد فاز على تنزانيا بهدفٍ دون مقابل.
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عااااجل

الجمعية العمومية لنادي المريخ قائمه في موعدها غدا السبت الساعه 11
المصدر برنامج عالم الرياضة التلفزيون القومي
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اهلية وديمقراطية الحركة الرياضية والأحداث في المريخ

في الوقت الذي تمضي فيه وتيرة التغيير في السودان نحو بناء دولة المؤسسات والديمقراطية وفي الوقت الذي إرتفعت به آمال السودانيين واحلامهم بسيادة دولة القانون لا زال مجتمعنا الرياضي عموماً والمريخي على وجه الخصوص ساحة للإستقطاب بين مكونات بعضها لا زال يشكل تهديداً لاهلية وديمقراطية الحركة الرياضية وينادي بتدخل مؤسسات الدولة وفرض وصايتها واحكامها ضد مشاريع من شانها وضع الوسط الرياضي في إتجاه بناء لبنة المؤسسية وسيادة مبدا اهلية وديمقراطية الحركة الرياضية. 
إن مشروع النظام الاساسي لنادي المريخ قد اثار ولا يزال يثير جدلاً كثيفاً في الشارع المريخي وطغى على غيره من الملفات المهمة ويبقى التاكيد على الحقائق الآتية: 
ظ،. حق مجلس المريخ وجمعيته العمومية في مناقشة النظام الاساسي ليوافي متطلبات ترخيص الاندية. 
ظ¢. حق جماهير المريخ في إبداء رأيها بكل حرية وفي ذلك نشيد بمبادرات مجلس المريخ، رابطة قطر، مبادرات مجموعات المريخ وبالامس القريب رابطة المريخ بدبي والإمارات الشمالية وغيرهم ممن تناولوا المشروع بموضوعية عبر عقد ورش لمناقشة المشروع.
ظ£. حق جماهير المريخ في الإطمئنان على سير الترتيبات وفق الاسس القانونية السلمية. 
ظ¤. إن النظام الاساسي المقترح وإن تمت إجازته فإنه ليس بدستور دائم لا يمكن تعديله بل يستطيع اي مجلس إدارة بالآلية المنصوص عليها القيام بتعديله في اي وقت شاء. 
بناءاً على ما سبق نؤكد، إننا ندعو الجماهير المريخية للعمل على الإنتهاء من هذا الملف وطي صفحة الازمة التي تسبب بها وعدم الوقوع في فخ أفكار فلول العهد البائد؛ عهد الوصاية على جماهير المريخ ومحاولة جعل النادي كإقطاعية تابعة لفئة محدودة تسببت في حالة الإنقسام التي يشهدها مجتمع المريخ. 
إننا في التجمع المريخي للتغيير ندعو جماهير المريخ لعدم الإستجابة لاي لقاءات ظاهر دعوتها مصلحة الكيان وباطنها وجوهرها إفشال محاولة طي صفحة ازمة النظام الاساسي والإلتفات لمرحلة تقديم الرؤى والبرامج للتقدم لإنتخابات مجلس إدارة المريخ القادم. 
إن من تجمعوا سابقاً برعاية اجهزة النظام البائد من مساندي لجان التسيير الحكومية ممن تجاوزهم زمن التغيير لا زالوا يعلقون آمالهم على اجهزة دولة التمكين الحكومية لتعميق الازمة المريخية وعدم الوصول بها لنهايتها. 
سيظل التجمع المريخي للتغيير يراقب تطورات الاوضاع في النادي الاحمر ويدعو الجماهير المريخية للمشاركة في كل ما من شانه وضع اساس للمؤسسية وترسيخ مبدا اهلية وديمقراطية الحركة الرياضية بما يشبه ريادة وزعامة نادي المريخ. 
وختاماً ندعو أجهزة الدولة المدنية والأمنية لممارسة دورها المنوط بها في ساحات نادي المريخ يوم السبت 19 إكتوبر الموعد المضروب لعقد الجمعية العمومية لإجازة النظام الاساسي في ظل حالة الإنقسام والتحشيد التي تتم الآن. 

التجمع المريخي للتغيير 
18 إكتوبر 2019م 
حرية_سلام_وعدالة
أهلية_ديمقراطية_خيار_الرياضة
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كبد الحقيقة 
مزمل ابو القاسم 
العزلة والفشل والتخبط

تصريح أحد أعضاء مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ عن مخاطبتهم للفيفا حول قرار التعليق الذي أصدرته لجنة شؤون الأعضاء بالإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم مثير للسخرية , لأن صاحب التصريح يجهل ان الإتحاد الدولي ليس معنياً بهذا الأمر , بل إنه لايملك وقتاً فائضاً يخصصه للقضايا المتعلقة بالجمعيات العمومية الخاصة بالأندية..

تعداد الأندية الرياضية في العالم يبلغ عشرات وربما مئات الألآف , ولو سمح الفيفا لنفسه بالتدخل في نزاعاتها وقضاياها الإدارية لما حظى بوقتٍ كافٍ يصرف فيه شئونه ويدير به بطولاته !..

إقدام المجلس على رفع شكوى للفيفا ضد الإتحاد السوداني , وحديثه عن تكليف أحد المحامين الأوروبيين لمتابعة الشكوى يمثل تطوراً سالباً في علاقة المجلس بالإتحاد , الذي حماه ووقف ضد قرار حله بأمر وزير الشباب والرياضة بولاية الخرطوم في ما سبق , والخطوة تدل على التخبط , وفقدان البوصلة , بعد ان رفضت المفوضية واللجنة القانونية الموافقة على عقد الجمعية العشوائية التي يصر المجلس على تنظيمها غداً..

لم نستغرب إذا ما علمنا بأن فكرة تلك الشكوى الساذجة يقف خلفها من يطلق عليه لقب خبير , وهو غير مطلع حتى على نصوص النظام الأساسي للإتحاد الذي يعمل عضواً في لجنته القانونية , بدليل انه جادلنا وأنكر ان النظام الأساسي للإتحاد يمنح اعضاء الإتحاد حق إستئناف القرارات الصادرة من الإتحاد الى محكمة التحكيم الرياضي في لوزان السويسرية..

جادل وكابر وانكر ان يكون النظام الأساسي قد منح الأعضاء خيار الإستئناف إلى هيئة التحكيم الوطنية (أو) محكمة التحكيم الرياضي الدولية , فتركنا النص يرد عليه ليفضح جهله المريع بنصوص النظام الذي يحكم إتحاد الفساد العام..

نعود لقرار اللجنة القانونية القاضي بتأجيل الجمعية العمومية لمدة شهر ونذكر انه غير شرعي ولا مسنود باي مادة في النظام الأساسي للإتحاد !..

تنظيم الجمعية بأمر مجلس المريخ (بكل علاته وعيوبه) اهون علينا من إشراف إتحاد الكرة عليها لأسباب عديدة , أدناها ان المريخ ليس مجرد فريق لكرة القدم وأعلاها ان الإتحاد لايمتلك تلك السلطة اصلاً , والمريخ ليس كياناً ضعيفاً ولا مهيض الجناح كي يسلم امره ويسند امر إدارة جمعيته لإتحاد واحد..

الحديث عن تكوين لجنة تطبيع لنادي المريخ يمثلاً جهلاً مريعاً من الإتحاد بطبيعة ومهام تلك اللجان , لأن الفيفا يكون تلك اللجان لمعالجة المشاكل التي تعوق بعض إتحاداته الوطنية عن ممارسة مهامها وهي - اي تلك الإتحادات- تتبع للفيفا فنياً وتنظيمياً ولها نشاط واحد فقط , هو كرة القدم , فهل ينحصر نشاط المريخ في كرة القدم كي يشرف على جمعيته العمومية إتحاد الكرة؟..

تحايل الإتحاد على نظامه الأساسي بالإستناد على مادة تتعلق بالقوة القهرية لتبرير التدخل أمر كريه , ويمثل تحايلاً قبيحاً على اللوائح التي تحكم عمل الإتحاد ..

أقبح من ذلك كله ان تسمح اللجنة القانونية للمدير التنفيذي لنادي المريخ بحضور إجتماع يبحث ملفاً يتعلق بناديه !!..

تلك الخطوة المستهجنة تدل على ان هذا الإتحاد غير محترم , ولا يراعي الحد الأدنى من مبادئ المؤسسية والشفافية التي يتشدق بها قادة الإتحاد جنباً الى جنب مع موظف قليل الخبرة , ضعيف القدرات , يتوهم انه خبير في القانون مع ان تأهيله الأكاديمي ينحصر في الموجات الصوتية !..

يزداد الإستهجان عندما نعلم ان رئيس الإتحاد يصر على إشراك فني الموجات الصوتية في الإجتماع , مثلما تدخل لتغيير القرار الذي اصدرته اللجنة , وقضى بإسناد امر تنظيم الجمعية العمومية للمريخ الى المفوضية , والتدخل بتكوين لجنة لإدارتها حال عجز المفوضية او رفضها الإشراف عليها..

تغيير مخرجات الإجتماع دليل على العشوائية التي تسيطر على إتحاد الفساد العام والمضحك اكثر ان يسعى صاحبنا للتأثير على رئيس الإتحاد بإدعاء ان مزمل تحدث مع اعضاء لجنة سبق لنا ان سلقنا رئيسها بالسنة حداد في هذه المساحة عشرات المرات..

في كل الأحوال تكشف الأحداث الحالية مدى العزلة التي دخل فيها مجلس دمار المريخ , بعد ان فقد نصيره الأساسي , وإضطر إلى تهديده برفع شكوى ضده للفيفا !..

الجمعية المراد عقدها غداً بعد سمكرة العضوية وإقتصارها على (629) عضواٌ فقط ليست شرعية , ولم تحظى بإعتراف المفوضية , مثلما تبرأت منها اللجنة القانونية للإتحاد ورفضها كل رموز المريخ وغالب اعضائه , ما خلا قلة قليلة من مناصري الفشلة الذين اوردوا المريخ المهالك !..

تخبط مجلس الدمار الشامل وعزلته تسيران الى إزدياد !..

   آخــــر الحقائــــــــــــق

طالبني أحد القراء بالرد على الإساءات التي وجهها احد أعضاء مجلس الدمار الشامل لإعلام المريخ فقلت له إن من أطلقها لايستحق عناء الرد..

حديثه دليل على إفلاسه ..

سنصدق تشخيصه النفسي للإعلاميين عندما يبرز لنا اي مؤهل علمي يجعله مؤهلاً للتقييم ..

درس الطب النفسي في ياتو جامعة ؟..

إطلاق الشتائم والإساءات اكبر دليل على التوتر والعجز والفشل..

روق المنقة .. احسن يطق ليك عرق !..

من عجب ان يجمع الملايين من أنصار المريخ على فشل المجلس وضعفه ويصر صاحبنا على انه ناجح وصاحب إنجازات كبيرة..

حديثه عن نجاح المجلس لايختلف عن حديثه عن جرجير سوداكال !..

من شتم إعلام المريخ هو نفسه الذي اعلن على الملأ ان سوداكال موجود في الحفظ والصون !..

اتضح لاحقاً انه صادق , وان رئيسه في الحفظ والصون فعلاً , بدليل انه ظل محبوساً في كوبر لأكثر من عامين !..

قلبي على لجنة تعديل المسودة المعيبة , لأن خلاصة عملها لن تختلف كثيراً عن خلاصة لجنة الفريق منصور !..

لا نستبعد ان يتم رميها في سلة المهملات للتمسك بمسودة القص واللصق المشوهة ..

زعم الدكتور على البلولة رئيس اللجنة القانونية بنادي المريخ أن لجنتهم أعدت المسودة الأولية للنظام الأساسي وإستعانت بالمدير التنفيذي لاحقاً !..

في نفس المنبر , ذكر المدير التنفيذي انه اعد المسودة بواسطة أكاديمية يمتلكها وإستعان بخبراء يعملون فيها !..

نصدق منو فيهم ؟..

من خبراء القانون الذين يقبلون لأنفسهم ان يشرف عليهم فني موجات صوتية ؟..

أحزنني تغيير د البلولة لحديثٍ ادلى به أمام أكثر من مائة شخص اثناء الورشة التي ناقشت تعديلات النظام الأساسي بدار الشرطة !..

المصيبة تكمن في انه إستبدل الحديث القيم السليم , المسنود بالقانون , بآخر لايصدر من محامٍ قيد التدريب !..

المريخ ليس محصوراً في كرة القدم كي يشرف على جمعيته إتحاد الكرة ! ..

والنظام الأساسي الحالي يظل سارياً وملزماً إلى حين تعديله او إلغائه.

دي عايزة ليها درس عصر ؟..

لو صح ماذكره لاحقاً عن أن الحاكمية في أمرعقد الجمعية للنظام الأساسي لإتحاد الكرة لأصبح المجلس الذي يعمل معه باطلاً , لأن إنتخابه تم في جمعية اشرفت عليها المفوضية , بعد إجازة النظام الأساسي الجديد للإتحاد..

رئيس وكل أعضاء مجلس الجرجير ترشحوا في المفوضية ودفعوا لها رسوماً مالية وسمحوا لها بالإشراف على الإنتخابات التي أتت بهم لمجلس الإدارة في إكتوبر 2017..

لماذا فعلوا ذلك طالما ان الحاكمية باتت للنظام الأساسي للإتحاد بعد إجازته قبل إنتخابات المريخ؟..

نذكر رئيس اللجنة القانونية بالمبدأ القانوني الشهير : ( من سعى إلى نقض ما تم على يديه فسعيه مردود عليه ! )..

آخــــر خبــــــــر : كل المنى لصقور الجديان بالنصر المؤزر في لقـــــــاء اليــــــــوم..
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*#متابعات| انضمام نجم المريخ السابق نور الدين عنتر للجهاز الفني لفريق الشباب مساعداً للمدرب اباذر الشريف

#المسالمة_1908
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*#خيري :لن يشارك العضو في جمعية اختيار مجلس المريخ الجديد بعد اجازة النظام الاساسي الا بعد توفيق اوضاعه الخاصة برسم العضوية !!

خاص : ديربي سبورت - الخرطوم

اعلن د.مدثر خيري (المدير التنفيذي لنادي المريخ ) عبر حلقة برنامج عالم الرياضة بتلفزيون السودان ظهر اليوم الجمعة بأن رسم بند العضوية الشهري سيتغير بالزيادة في اجازة النظام الاساسي للنادي غدا السبت الموافق 19 اكتوبر 2019 م .
عليه لن يسمح للعضو المشاركة في جمعية اختيار المجلس الجديد والتي تم التوافق عليها عقب 4 اشهر من تاريخ اجازة النظام الاساسي الا اذا وفق العضو وضعه في سداد فروقات الاشتراكات المسددة وبصورة رجعية لتتوافق مع التعديل في رسم العضوية بعد اجازة النظام الأساسي .

الجدير بالذكر فان مجلس ادارة المريخ بصدد عقد جمعية اجازة النظام الاساسي غدا السبت باستاد المريخ ، في الوقت الذي صاحب ذلك قرارا بايقاف الجمعية العمومية من قبل المفوضية الى حين الفصل في الطعن المقدم اليها بذات الموضوع من قبل اعضاء في نادي المريخ .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*#مجلس المريخ يحدد مواعيد الحضور والمستندات المطلوبة لأعضاء الجمعية  :

ناشد مجلس المريخ الأعضاء الذين يحق لهم حضور جمعية اجازة النظام الأساسي المزمع عقدها غدا السبت الموافق 19 اكتوبر 2019 م باستاد المريخ بضرورة الحضور قبل ثلاث ساعات من موعد انعقاد الجمعية العمومية و المحدد انعقادها عند الساعة الرابعة عصرا .
كما نوه المجلس على ضرورة اصطحاب عضو الجمعية العمومية لاثبات الشخصية الخاصة به او بها .

#المسالمه1908

*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*تسلم يا كسلاوى
                        	*

----------

